# Mortal Kombat Disconnects (PS3)



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

Like everyone else, I have had the PSN back for just over a day.
I tried to play Mortal Kombat online, First it checks for "Server Availability" and passes then the "Lobby" and it passes, then the screen transition to the next and it disconnects, every time, as soon as the "Lobby" loading screen finished.
It says to check my Network, Router and connection.

I know it is not my Router/Modem screwing up, because my PC which is connected with the same Router never disconnects, and on the same PS3 my brother has played hours and hours of Black Ops and had no issue.

This happens on every account on my Lounge room PS3, and when connected to the Router and the Modem. It also happens exactly the same on another PS3, which is connected with the same Router.

I checked all the network settings on my PS3 and it all works perfectly, I'm not being disconnected from the PSN.

I live in Australia, and imported the game from America, I have seen on forums other people (like my Cousin) successfully going online, I have never had an issue getting online with an imported game before.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Can you take a look at the NAT sticky in the Console sub-forum.

I think it could be a NAT issue.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

It is a type 2 NAT, so the sticky said to go no further.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Does your brother play on the same console as you?

If not, try playing Mortal combat on his PS3


----------



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

There are 2 PS3's.
The lounge room one is the main one I use and is wheremy brother players BO without issue, and it is also the one I tried (and failed) to get online with.
The other PS3 is in another room, I tried MK on there and had the exact same issue, and it happened the exact same way.

Checking Server Availability > Lobby > Fade to black > reappear saying the problem is with my modem/router/etc


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Does Black Ops work ok on the other console as well?


----------



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea it works like it usually does, it only drops out when there is host issues.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It could be a problem with the game itself.

Do you play any other games on the PSN?

If so, do they work ok?

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

The only other game played over PSN is Modern Warfare 2, and it had no issues.
My online trial is over for MK, and can't access online features until PSN is back. So I can try and fix it no more.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It could have been an issue with MK's trail restrictions then.

We'll wait and see when PSN comes back


----------



## Quich (Mar 30, 2009)

Other Australian gamers have played online so it seems strange that I wouldn't be able to get past the loading screen and be told it's my connection. Hopefully things are better when the store is back on the 24th.


----------

